# Apple souhaite-t-il nous pousser vers iCloud obligatoirement ?



## cyriloup (21 Mars 2020)

Camarades, il ne m'est plus possible de synchroniser mes MacBookPro et iPhone via le Finder sous Catalina. La fille d'Apple au téléphone ne veut pas répondre, me passe son supérieur qui me dit qu'il y a un bug et qu'il convient de passer par iCloud, ou via gmail. Ou alors d'attendre une mise à jour qui ne vient évidemment pas, cela faisant 3 mois que j'attends. Qui a une solution pour le faire en manuel. Je ne veux pas transmettre mes contacts sur iCloud, pour ne pas me faire bouffer par le Big Data, ça devient connu. A L'AIDE !


----------



## RubenF (21 Mars 2020)

Si tes Contacts sont sur le mac exporte en CSV et importe le dans l’iPhone


----------



## cyriloup (22 Mars 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Si tes Contacts sont sur le mac exporte en CSV et importe le dans l’iPhone


J'aimerais synchroniser car je change des 2 côtés.


----------



## Franz59 (23 Mars 2020)

Bonjour
GMail est la solution la plus simple (et la plus fiable)


----------



## guytoon48 (24 Mars 2020)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> GMail est la solution la plus simple (et la plus fiable)


Sérieux? Google...


----------



## Franz59 (24 Mars 2020)

Oui, je sais, mais force est de constater que ça fonctionne très bien...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Mars 2020)

Quand on a déjà peur d’iCloud, on se fait hara-kiri en entendant seulement Google.


----------



## Chris K (24 Mars 2020)

cyriloup a dit:


> Je ne veux pas transmettre mes contacts sur iCloud, pour ne pas me faire bouffer par le Big Data,* ça devient connu*



Ah ? Pas eu vent qu’Apple faisait quoique se soit avec ma liste de contacts.

À part ça, les toutes dernières mise à jour qui viennent de sortir vont peut-être résoudre ton problème.


----------



## cyriloup (26 Mars 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Ah ? Pas eu vent qu’Apple faisait quoique se soit avec ma liste de contacts.
> 
> À part ça, les toutes dernières mise à jour qui viennent de sortir vont peut-être résoudre ton problème.


Non malheureusement. Je pense que c'est être dupe que de penser qu'ils ne font rien avec nos données. Ca se monnaie et ça se transmet obligatoirement aux organes de sécurité US sur demande. Moi je suis vraiment fâché avec ces GAFAS qui mènent la pluie et le beau temps, on est des esclaves, mais contre cela, on profite de systèmes hyper rodés. Regardez par exemple les cockies : vous dites que vous ne voulez rien accepter, mais presque à chaque connexion, vous devez recliquer partout, ce sont des chiens. 

Je refais la demande : EST-CE QUE QQN SAIT COMMENT JE PEUX SYNCHRONISER MES CONTACTS ENTRE MON MAC ET MON IPHONE SANS PASSER NI PAR GMAIL NI PAR ICLOUD ? MERCI MILLE FOIS.


----------



## MrTom (26 Mars 2020)

cyriloup a dit:


> Je refais la demande : EST-CE QUE QQN SAIT COMMENT JE PEUX SYNCHRONISER MES CONTACTS ENTRE MON MAC ET MON IPHONE SANS PASSER NI PAR GMAIL NI PAR ICLOUD ? MERCI MILLE FOIS.


ATTENTION MOI AUSSI JE PEUX ÉCRIRE EN MAJUSCULES !!! 

Synchronisation = dans les deux sens.
Cela implique d'utiliser un service tiers, qui rassemble la totalité de tes contacts, comme Gmail ou iCloud. Mais si tu veux, tu peux certainement aussi utiliser Outlook ou Yahoo. 
En d'autres termes, tu n'as pas le choix que d'utiliser le cloud. Bienvenue en 2020.


----------



## Chris K (26 Mars 2020)

cyriloup a dit:


> Non malheureusement. Je pense que c'est être dupe que de penser qu'ils ne font rien avec nos données. Ca se monnaie et ça se transmet obligatoirement aux organes de sécurité US sur demande. Moi je suis vraiment fâché avec ces GAFAS qui mènent la pluie et le beau temps, on est des esclaves, mais contre cela, on profite de systèmes hyper rodés. Regardez par exemple les cockies : vous dites que vous ne voulez rien accepter, mais presque à chaque connexion, vous devez recliquer partout, ce sont des chiens.
> 
> Je refais la demande : EST-CE QUE QQN SAIT COMMENT JE PEUX SYNCHRONISER MES CONTACTS ENTRE MON MAC ET MON IPHONE SANS PASSER NI PAR GMAIL NI PAR ICLOUD ? MERCI MILLE FOIS.



Au point de ta réflexion, j’imagine que tu n’envoie ni e-mail ni sms. C’est du cloud en un sens. L’e-mail c’est pire même : tu n’as aucune idée des « précautions » prises par tes destinaires pour protéger leur propre contacts ou le contenu de tes e-mails envoyés.

Tu peux choisir (moyennant finance) d‘utiliser un serveur européen (d’une entreprise située en Suisse ou en Allemagne) qui hébergerait ta liste de contacts. Mais comme dit plus haut, à partir du moment où tu envoies un mail...

Logiquement rien n’interdirait que tu synchronises tes contacts lors de la connexion à ton Mac (l’option existe toujours). As-tu appliqué les dernières mises à jour ?


----------



## olimpiophoto (27 Mars 2020)

cyriloup a dit:


> Camarades, il ne m'est plus possible de synchroniser mes MacBookPro et iPhone via le Finder sous Catalina. La fille d'Apple au téléphone ne veut pas répondre, me passe son supérieur qui me dit qu'il y a un bug et qu'il convient de passer par iCloud, ou via gmail. Ou alors d'attendre une mise à jour qui ne vient évidemment pas, cela faisant 3 mois que j'attends. Qui a une solution pour le faire en manuel. Je ne veux pas transmettre mes contacts sur iCloud, pour ne pas me faire bouffer par le Big Data, ça devient connu. A L'AIDE !


Bonjour,
J'ai rencontré le même problème, il s'agissait pour moi de synchroniser une partie de la photothèque de mac vers IPad (Icloud synchronise tout ou rien, et tout veut dire acheter plein d'espace de stockage sur iCloud). Nous sommes d'accord qu'il s'agit de la synchronisation via un cable USB, celle qui autrefois se faisait via iTunes.
IL se trouve que depuis hier j'ai installé la MàJ 10.15.4 de Catalina, et cette synchronisation fonctionne maintenant. Essaie cela... (Ce qui est étrange malgré tout, c'est qu'avec 10.15.3 je ne pouvais synchroniser les photos, mais je pouvais synchroniser la musique)


----------



## cyriloup (27 Mars 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Au point de ta réflexion, j’imagine que tu n’envoie ni e-mail ni sms. C’est du cloud en un sens. L’e-mail c’est pire même : tu n’as aucune idée des « précautions » prises par tes destinaires pour protéger leur propre contacts ou le contenu de tes e-mails envoyés.
> 
> Tu peux choisir (moyennant finance) d‘utiliser un serveur européen (d’une entreprise située en Suisse ou en Allemagne) qui hébergerait ta liste de contacts. Mais comme dit plus haut, à partir du moment où tu envoies un mail...
> 
> Logiquement rien n’interdirait que tu synchronises tes contacts lors de la connexion à ton Mac (l’option existe toujours). As-tu appliqué les dernières mises à jour ?


Merci, oui mais ça ne marche pas..


----------



## cyriloup (27 Mars 2020)

olimpiophoto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai rencontré le même problème, il s'agissait pour moi de synchroniser une partie de la photothèque de mac vers IPad (Icloud synchronise tout ou rien, et tout veut dire acheter plein d'espace de stockage sur iCloud). Nous sommes d'accord qu'il s'agit de la synchronisation via un cable USB, celle qui autrefois se faisait via iTunes.
> IL se trouve que depuis hier j'ai installé la MàJ 10.15.4 de Catalina, et cette synchronisation fonctionne maintenant. Essaie cela... (Ce qui est étrange malgré tout, c'est qu'avec 10.15.3 je ne pouvais synchroniser les photos, mais je pouvais synchroniser la musique)


Ca fonctionne toujours pas.


----------



## cyriloup (27 Mars 2020)

olimpiophoto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai rencontré le même problème, il s'agissait pour moi de synchroniser une partie de la photothèque de mac vers IPad (Icloud synchronise tout ou rien, et tout veut dire acheter plein d'espace de stockage sur iCloud). Nous sommes d'accord qu'il s'agit de la synchronisation via un cable USB, celle qui autrefois se faisait via iTunes.
> IL se trouve que depuis hier j'ai installé la MàJ 10.15.4 de Catalina, et cette synchronisation fonctionne maintenant. Essaie cela... (Ce qui est étrange malgré tout, c'est qu'avec 10.15.3 je ne pouvais synchroniser les photos, mais je pouvais synchroniser la musique)


Oui mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.


----------



## cyriloup (27 Mars 2020)

olimpiophoto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai rencontré le même problème, il s'agissait pour moi de synchroniser une partie de la photothèque de mac vers IPad (Icloud synchronise tout ou rien, et tout veut dire acheter plein d'espace de stockage sur iCloud). Nous sommes d'accord qu'il s'agit de la synchronisation via un cable USB, celle qui autrefois se faisait via iTunes.
> IL se trouve que depuis hier j'ai installé la MàJ 10.15.4 de Catalina, et cette synchronisation fonctionne maintenant. Essaie cela... (Ce qui est étrange malgré tout, c'est qu'avec 10.15.3 je ne pouvais synchroniser les photos, mais je pouvais synchroniser la musique)


Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas.


----------



## olimpiophoto (27 Mars 2020)

cyriloup a dit:


> Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas.


Désolé, il est vrai qu'il y a dans tout cela une part de magie fâcheusement incompatible avec l'apparence de sérieux que cherche à se donner la com. d'Apple. Je suppose que tu as bien désactivé "iCloudPhoto"? Je ne sais pas t'en dire davantage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (27 Mars 2020)

Si tu as le Wifi, 4G, ethernet, tout est récupérable à partir du moment où il existe une synchronisation entre deux ibidules. 
Il reste la Mac hors connexion soit la machine à écrire
Et l’agenda Clairefontaine en papier recyclé


----------



## cyriloup (29 Mars 2020)

Merci pour tous vos messages. J'en conclue qu'on est dirigé par Apple et les autres, qu'ils veulent nous faire impérativement passer online pour tout, qu'ils ne le disent pas ouvertement. Je suis hyper fâché contre cela, notamment car ils mettent ces prestations à disposition, c'es de l'imposture. A+ les cops.


----------



## MrTom (29 Mars 2020)

Apple ne le dit pas ouvertement ? Tous leurs services sont tournés vers la cloud... on ne doit pas avoir les mêmes lunettes !


----------



## LaJague (30 Mars 2020)

Tu veux de la synchro bi-directionnelle sans cloud ?


----------



## cyriloup (1 Avril 2020)

LaJague a dit:


> Tu veux de la synchro bi-directionnelle sans cloud ?


Oui, si c'est possible. T'as une idée ?


----------



## LaJague (1 Avril 2020)

Je vois pas comment !


----------

